# Gothic 2 wie konnte man nochmal unendlich viel Geld machen?



## TIGER1 (3. Januar 2006)

Hi
Ich habe mal wieder Gothic 2 angefangen nur diesmal mit dem Addon.
Ich habe jetzt die Lehre bei dem Jäger angefangen und konnte mich noch daran errinern das es eine Möglichkeit gab unendlich viel Geld zu machen. Mit den Fellen vom Schattenläufer. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie das ging.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Nexus76 (3. Januar 2006)

TIGER1 am 03.01.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich habe mal wieder Gothic 2 angefangen nur diesmal mit dem Addon.
> Ich habe jetzt die Lehre bei dem Jäger angefangen und konnte mich noch daran errinern das es eine Möglichkeit gab unendlich viel Geld zu machen. Mit den Fellen vom Schattenläufer. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie das ging.
> 
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.




Du must ihm die Felle Verkaufen und sie dan direkt wieder zurück Kaufen .

Mfg Nex


----------



## gliderpilot (3. Januar 2006)

> Tipps zum Geldverdienen:
> Wenn ihr Lehrling beim Bogner (Jäger) der Stadt seid dann erlegt einen Schattenläufer, denn dann habt ihr unendlich Geld. Denn der Jäger will ja von euch alle Felle die ihr ihm bringt auch abkaufen. Also verkauft ihr ihm das Fell durch das Sprechmenü dann kauft ihr ihm das Fell für weniger Geld unter dem Zeig-mir-deine-Wahre-Menü wieder ab und immer weiter so.




Hier geklaut


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. Januar 2006)

gliderpilot am 03.01.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Tipps zum Geldverdienen:
> > Wenn ihr Lehrling beim Bogner (Jäger) der Stadt seid dann erlegt einen Schattenläufer, denn dann habt ihr unendlich Geld. Denn der Jäger will ja von euch alle Felle die ihr ihm bringt auch abkaufen. Also verkauft ihr ihm das Fell durch das Sprechmenü dann kauft ihr ihm das Fell für weniger Geld unter dem Zeig-mir-deine-Wahre-Menü wieder ab und immer weiter so.
> 
> 
> Hier geklaut


Längst behoben durch einen der Patches. Klappt nicht mehr.


----------



## mikoo (4. Januar 2006)

Eine etwas "problematische" und rufzerstoerende Methode:

Nachts den Kartenverkaeufer ueberfallen (im Hafenviertel), KO-schlagen (nicht toeten), ausrauben und am naechsten Tag Ihm die Karten verkaufen.
Dies kann man unendlich wiederholen.


----------



## Pheonixx (6. Januar 2006)

Wenn du das AddOn spielst kannst du als Schmied unendlich Geld verdienen. Du musst dafür Schmiedelehrling bei Harad werden. Wenn du das geworden bist lernst du die Schmiedekunst soweit wie du lernpunkte erübrigen willst und kaufst dir dann auf Onars Hof bei Bennet Schmiederohlinge. Der hat jedes mal wenn du mit ihm Handelst wieder 2 Rohlinge im Inventar. Dann kannst du gleich anfangen zu schmieden und die dinger bei Harad versetzen, so kommt man recht frühzeitig zu viel Geld.


----------

